# Extended warranty complaint



## chaz58 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a 08 Fleetwood Discovery. I purchased a extended warranty from Freedom Roads ($4500.00). On a recent road trip I ran into some heavy rain and my backup camera quit working. I took my coach to our local dealer and was advised the ground plug broke due to corrosion. The plug from the camera to the monitor is exposed to the elements. I was also advised the camera would need to be repaired, after camera was repaired and plug was spliced and replaced I'm told the monitor needs replaced (Pioneer AVIC-D3) nav unit. Upon contacting Freedom Roads (Camping World) the dealer was told it wasn't covered because the damage was result of corrosion. Fleetwood installed the camera with the plug exposed to the elements, but I'm the one being penalized. So the moral to the story, just because you pay big money for a extended warranty don't mean there going to honor their end.

Does anyone have any idea how to fix this issue without buying a new unit. The pioneer nav unit is approx. $1000.00 ?


----------



## Triple E (Jul 17, 2010)

Re: Extended warranty complaint

Welcome to the world of "extended warrants".  Fleetwood should have used a water proof connector.  I would be burning the phone to Fleetwood.   JMHO


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Re: Extended warranty complaint

well I have  fleet wood and when I purchase it I was offer the extended warranty  which I bought for 4500.00. The carrier is RED STAR. And I must say they have been very good on all the repairs they have been asked to cover. It is coming up for renewal and I will have to make the decision by this Nov. As of now it going to cost me $6,000, but the MH is now 7 years old.So no complaints form be, but I do think they should take care of it for u


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 18, 2010)

Re: Extended warranty complaint

Triple E,
The current Fleetwood is NOT the Fleetwood that built that coach.  The old Fleetwood went under.  There is a new company that is very helpful with the "old" coaches but do not have any legal ties to fix anything.  No reason to burn the phone lines up.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 21, 2010)

Re: Extended warranty complaint

Ken is absolutely right and that is part of the issue. The rest of the question is, which Fleetwood did you buy from? If you bought the Discovery new, it was probably the old Fleetwood, but if used it may be the new one. The bankruptcy court sold the Fleetwood's assets after they filed for bankruptcy on March 10, 2009. Therefore if you purchased new the extended warranty has no legal footing with the new company. 

On the other hand, Freedom Roads is actually a part of Camping World, which is in turn owned by Affinity Enterprises, the parent of Good Sam, Trailer Life, and a host of other RV related businesses. Your fight is not with either Fleetwood but with Freedom Roads/Camping World.


----------



## bandalop (Oct 25, 2010)

RE: Extended warranty complaint

I had a similar situation with Good Sams extended warranty.  Can you believe it, Good Sams?  As you said about $3800 spent for a 4 year extended warranty, which is up next year by the way, and the first time I need to use it, I find there is unstated "fine print."  The approved repair facility took too many manhours to find and fix the problem.  Trouble shooting takes time and if you want to get to the cause, it is worth the time or, you find yourself returning again and again.  Good Sams would only pay for 1 manhour to trouble shoot and 1 manhour to replace.  The shop took 5 hours to trouble shoot.  I wrote Good Sams and tried to explain the situation to them and my next step was to send an article to the Motor Home magazine.  As a result of my letter, Good Sams came through with another 3 manhours so I let the matter drop.  I would recommend sending the extended warranty folks a letter and then if necessary send an article to Motor Home magazine.  This way the extended warranty folks will get the publicity they deserve.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

RE: Extended warranty complaint

Art ,, they will do that ,, they will only pay warrnty time which is alot less then regular time ,, even in the automotive field ,, reg time is way above warrnty time ,, sorry ,, but glad they did do "somehting more for u " no wonder all us rv techs are going broke ,, we want to find the prob ,, but "they" won;t let us ,,


----------

